# The best T shirts for printing.



## carrythesix (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
What tee shirts would you suggest to use for screen printing? I have no idea. I see people talking about Hanes and American Apparel but i dont understand how i can get my own tags and labels on a tshirt made and logo'ed by them?? Also i was wondering what kind of shirts big name companies like GRN Apple Tree, The Hundreds, 10 Deep, 3Sixteen use for printing. Any advice would greatly help. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

carrythesix said:


> Hey guys,
> What tee shirts would you suggest to use for screen printing? I have no idea. I see people talking about Hanes and American Apparel but i dont understand how i can get my own tags and labels on a tshirt made and logo'ed by them?? Also i was wondering what kind of shirts big name companies like GRN Apple Tree, The Hundreds, 10 Deep, 3Sixteen use for printing. Any advice would greatly help. Thanks a lot.


 
Hi, welcome to the forum. Different printers like different shirts for various reasons, like cost and quality. If you do a search on AA or Hanes, like: screen printing American Apparel, you may turn up some good threads regarding screen printing on them. 

Here's a link to t-shirt relabeling, this may help:
T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums

There's also a section of the forum just for screen printing:
Screen Printing - T-Shirt Forums

If you go to this section, you may find alot of threads relating directly to your concerns. 

I don't know anything about the companies you mentioned, but if you do a search and turn out nothing after a few tries, a new post with a title that mentions the company directly, you may get responses from folks who have worked with them.

I have seen threads regarding what do the big companies use, so they are out there. Good luck and best regards.


----------

